# Custom PLastisol Transfers - Canada



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Just wanted to pass along my dealings with a Canadian supplier of plastisol transfers.

After talking with Andy from Dunblane and Turners, he introduced me to Sandy and Laura from Red Rocket Graphics. After explaining and emailing what I was looking for, the 2 ladies took over and shipped out my transfers. I received them in no time flat and pressed them on. Not a problem, worked perfectly and looked incredible, and most importantly after several washes, no fade and look exactly as I put them on.

Between the two of them, they also went out of their way to help a client of mine who was having problems and also being a bit difficult. They ensured she was taken care of and she is probably going to be a long time client of mine now.

SO Andy, keep Sandy and Laura happy would you, they combine the exact blend of technical expertise, customer service and personality to make ordering through this company a real joy.


----------



## TheLuxapparel (May 24, 2009)

so you make shirts ?


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes outside of my own stuff, I do have clients that I make shirts for too


----------



## TheLuxapparel (May 24, 2009)

Thats good , do you think you can make me shirt , and can you make shirts like 

[media]http://www.karmaloop.com/vendor/ALH/zoom/92AN8010-BLKzoom2.jpg[/media]

[media]http://www.karmaloop.com/vendor/JMO/zoom/JM-SSO9-06-Heazoom2.jpg[/media]

[media]http://www.karmaloop.com/vendor/KRW/zoom/K52398-BLKzoom2.jpg[/media]

[media]http://www.killahbeez.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/cake.jpg[/media]

[media]http://www.freshnessmag.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/mlc2shirts.thumbnail.jpg[/media]

and like gold shiny prints?


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

BWDrequiem..What no reply ????
Those are impressive prints.


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Well I apologise, A) I didn t see this posting reply and B) Even if I had, I ve been swamped this summer. So again my apologys and yes those shirts could be done


----------

